# USA Fertility Doctor Loses Flash Drive With Patient Info.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

> Parents with fertility problems know that it's a very private struggle. Couples often don't even tell close friends or relatives they're having trouble having a baby.
> 
> That's why the loss of patient information at the University of Minnesota's Reproductive Medicine Center has leaders there especially worried.
> 
> Dr. Theodore Nagel, a doctor at the fertility clinic, lost a flash drive that he used to back up his computer. The drive holds details of infertility treatments for 3,100 patients going back to 1999.


More here :
http://wcco.com/health/doctor.patient.information.2.642107.html


----------

